# lights



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

i have two 48inch aqua glo flourescent lights on my tank,should i switch one to somthing else for better plant growth?


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

It depends what type of plants you want to grow.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

just begginer plants i have no co2 but was thinking about trying a diy co2.
i have vals and java ferns right now


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Vals and java fern only require minimal light, so what ever light you have should be fine. when you pickup the 304 hoses I'll give a couple more vals. LOL


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in Cloverdale. If you want some other beginner, low light plants you can have some free.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

@TomC
I'm in same boat (beginning)
and close to Cloverdale.
If you are willing to part with a few plants, I'm sure we could work something out


----------

